# Any difference in fetching src via...



## big_girl (Oct 13, 2017)

`svn`


```
svn checkout https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/release/11.1.0/ /usr/src
```

OR

`wget/ftp/etc`


```
wget http://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/11.1-RELEASE/src.txz
```

...and then running `freebsd-update` to update the src?

TY,
-bg


----------



## tobik@ (Oct 13, 2017)

release/11.1.0 won't receive any updates. You should be using releng/11.1 instead. Other than that, not really.

If you go the SVN route remember to disable the src component in /etc/freebsd-update.conf so that freebsd-update ignores /usr/src.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 16, 2017)

Note that fetching the source for 11.1-RELEASE only gets you the source for 11.1-RELEASE, this will be _without_ any security patches.


----------

